# anyone from Katy want a buddy....



## jimboslice

I live out in Katy and love to fish. Looking for someone with a boat that is looking for someone to fish with. I don't mind paying for gas and bait. I am experienced as well. 35 year old, don't smoke, don't drink usually while fishing but don't mind either around me. I am a RN so I have off 4 days of the week and can go when the family life permits.


----------



## Sow Trout

phone me at 713-882-0826


----------



## jimboslice

Thanks


----------



## PEACE OUT

You looking for inshore or offshore?


----------



## jimboslice

inshore simply because I have very little experience offshore. Sorry for the late reply I was on call and worked long shifts last couple days.


----------



## Happy97

You can shoot me a PM. I'm over in Cypress, I don't have a boat but I've just started doing some surf fishing and I'm always looking for somebody to head out.


----------



## Crusader

I fish (usually from kayak) every weekend (fresh- and saltwater) -- if you looking for a fishing buddy for a weekend trip, PM me.


----------



## jimboslice

thanks guys sounds good I don't have a yak but I do like to surf fish. We can carpool if we arrange something if you would like.


----------



## alex.looney

Also from Houston, and always looking for a trip.

Have gear for inshore and offshore and money to pay my way.

Interested in any and all types of fishing, PM me if you need an extra or 2


----------



## Sow Trout

*Fishing*

Please send me your phone number. I have misplaced it.


jimboslice said:


> I live out in Katy and love to fish. Looking for someone with a boat that is looking for someone to fish with. I don't mind paying for gas and bait. I am experienced as well. 35 year old, don't smoke, don't drink usually while fishing but don't mind either around me. I am a RN so I have off 4 days of the week and can go when the family life permits.


----------



## kevindog312

jimboslice said:


> I live out in Katy and love to fish. Looking for someone with a boat that is looking for someone to fish with. I don't mind paying for gas and bait. I am experienced as well. 35 year old, don't smoke, don't drink usually while fishing but don't mind either around me. I am a RN so I have off 4 days of the week and can go when the family life permits.


Also live in katy. Looking for a 4th for an overnight tuna trip Tuesday Sept 30 out of surfside. Trips usually about $180 each. PM me or text or call 832 689 7663.


----------

